# GTS 2 or GTS 1



## Jt cubez (Aug 25, 2017)

Tell me what you think


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 25, 2017)

2, so much more better


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 25, 2017)

They're both bad in my opinion, but the GTS2 M is insanely good.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 25, 2017)

I put DNM-37 in my GTS2 and the cube completely flopped for me. It wasn't the best to start with, but after speeding it up it locks up on me all the time. The flexibility just isn't there (Like in a Valk), not necessarily bad corner cutting, just stableish and fast.

And no, I didn't make it too fast, that's not what's causing this, some algs (M slices especially) even feel slow but that's probably even more confusing.

Don't get me wrong, if you had the right set up, it'd probably be much better, but for now I'm sticking with me Valk.


----------



## Jt cubez (Aug 25, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> They're both bad in my opinion, but the GTS2 M is insanely good.[/QUOT well the regular gts2 is still an upgraded version of the v1


----------



## piggo1228 (Aug 25, 2017)

I KNOW GET A GAN 356 AIR UM. Im serious. its really good


----------



## Aserian (Aug 29, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> They're both bad in my opinion, but the GTS2 M is insanely good.


This. My gts2 is Meh, but my stickerless Gts2m is so so good.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 29, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> They're both bad in my opinion, but the GTS2 M is insanely good.


Hey after trying my friend's GTS2M I was just about to comment this, then I read up 

My first ao12 was 9.3 on it when I globally average 10.4


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 29, 2017)

piggo1228 said:


> I KNOW GET A GAN 356 AIR UM. Im serious. its really good


Translation: I KNOW GET A GAN 356 AIR *S*M. Im serious. its really good


----------



## OctaCubing (Dec 24, 2017)

Just one word : GTS2M


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 24, 2017)

Jt cubez said:


> Tell me what you think


Are you talking about the GTS2 or GTS2M? The M makes it a better cube.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Are you talking about the GTS2 or GTS2M? The M makes it a better cube.



Very true. Magnets in the GTS2 made it a great cube. I don't know why, but I've only tried GTS2 in comp, but personally own a GTS. When trying it, I thought the GTS was actually better. I guess that's because I might have weird preferences. The GTS2M's magnets broke on me, but when it wasn't broken, it was an amazing cube, which was my main.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 19, 2018)

The only thing I don’t like about the GTS1 is it not being in stickerless. So much that I ordered a Mojue.


----------



## ZaTank (May 20, 2018)

Jt cubez said:


> Tell me what you think


If you are gonna get a GTS get the 2M. I do wish that the magnets were stronger, so if you have the moo-la get the Cubicle Labs one.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 20, 2018)

I’ll tell you what’s better : Mojue.
It comes with the feel , speed and ease of corner cutting like the GTS1 but it comes in stickerless like the GTS2.


----------

